# Impatient - Should I enjoy one?



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Hey All,

So I have had my BBFs and PSD4s sitting in my coolidor for about 2 weeks now, I don't have any others in my desktop. They are both date coded for Jul 14. I want one, but I think I need to let them sit longer. How long should I wait before trying one? or should I say screw, try one now?!


----------



## ChiGars (Dec 11, 2013)

Puff away bro! And save the rest for later.


----------



## CigarsinBerlin (Apr 7, 2015)

I smoke cigars when I am in the right mood and don´t care about any dates. Cigars are made for smoking and not for saving them


----------



## WV_cigar_guy (Feb 19, 2012)

I normally smoke one every so often so I can get an idea of how much rest they need for future purchases. Enjoy one now, thats why you bought them!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Smoke away if you can't resist sitting them brother. In the end that's what they are there for, right?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

'13 smoked amazingly well fresh, and '14 seem to be smoking well fresh too. They'll get better over time, sure, but they're good now as long as they're stabilized. Give one a shot. If it seems flat, give it another month.


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

I often dig into a fresh box rott, give yourself a sneak peak of what is to come!


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm in the same boat. I have my 5th box on the way. I started ordering in June lol. I have all of these wonderful CC's sitting in my wineador and haven't smoked 1 yet due to all of the recommendations about aging. If I smoke 1, which should I choose?

Siglio VI
Party 898
Punch Punch
Bolivar RC
H Up Royal Robusto

I don't want to wait to try these cigars, but I understand they are still young and don't want to be disappointed. It's kinda of masocistic to have all of these CC's at arms length and keep smoking my NC's!


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm thinking one of each.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Guys, the rules for aging are out the window. Most stuff showing up from '14 is smoking very well now. They might get better, sure, but that doesn't meant they're not great now. Smoke away! If you try one and it doesn't wow you, then wait another six months, and try it again.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ditto on the answers about when to smoke CC's. We all need to have a baseline for our own individual tastes and sometimes you just got to smoke one to get that initial profile....then smoke another one in a few months and so on. Your own experience is going to be your common denominator...sometimes we just feel a little intimidated as to what others are saying about particular cigars....I'm of the opinion to dive in with CC's and smoke em fresh as my experience tells me that even smoked young they are still a treat. If one is able to rest them or age them it's a different kind of treat.


----------

